# Small head!



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
So my dogs body has pretty much filled out. BUT, her head is SO small compared to her body!!! Is this normal for a one year old? It kinda makes her look silly! But, I've heard they aren't fully grown until about. 2 years. So will her head start filling out? Or is it done growing? 
Thanks all! 

-Alyssa and Sadie.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think she looks fine...she's beautiful. She has the more refined look rather than the blockier head.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

She looks fine to me. Quite pretty. I think female Goldens generally have a smaller, narrower head than the males.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with the above, she is lovely and all you have to do is look at her paws to see she is petite and feminine in build. I can't tell by her photo, so I'll ask, is she at her proper weight? Sometimes making sure a dog is in nice condition will help with proportion. It's easy to cut back food a tiny bit and up exercise a bit. (I wish someone would ration out my kibble  ) Sadie is very pretty and you must not say the word 'silly' in front of her again


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with the others. With goldens especially, I love how the females look very feminine and the males so masculine. You have a pretty little girl.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the information guys! 

Her weight was 65lbs about 3 weeks ago the vet weighed her. but, I've cut down on her kibble and she's lost a few pounds since. Plus, she has medium to long hair and that makes her look way bigger. But, she is a gorgeous dog. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my, she is stunning! All of our females have had heads much narrower than the males, not as blocky. Looking at her picture right now, I think she is perfect and what a beauty!! Hope to see more pictures of her...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stunning*

Your girl is absolutely beautiful!
What is her name?


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I think she looks beautiful!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

She reminds me of Sweetie! I think she looks great.When I first got Sweetie my wife was a little bothered by her small head but as time went on( 1 year next month) she found out there was no lack of brains in there LOL!Sometimes good sometimes not so good


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

She looks lie a normal, beautiful, young female Golden to me. Some breed lines have blockier heads, especially in the males but usually the females have smaller heads.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

She's beautiful! Reminds me of my Lacey, who was also quite petite (only 50 lbs).


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I tnk sh is beautiful!


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Look at that pretty! I really dont see her head being small


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

She's beautiful, her head looks normal to me


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

She is gorgeous!


----------

